# Dale Farm Diddycoys



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> [heavy Irish Accent]_"But we hone the land, we hone the land!"_[/heavy Irish Accent]


Yes you own the land (in a green belt area) but you bought it *without planning permission* to dump a load of caravans and build static homes on it! Why is that so difficult to understand? Now you complain that it's gone beyond a planning issue and is racial discrimination. Enter Vanessa Redgrave and a load of human rights dreamers. Any 'race' that drives around the countryside in untaxed and uninsured vehicles ripping off people with substandard work and dumping mess everywhere deserves some discrimination imo. Why do we have to make a special case for you lot? The law of the land stands and planning law applies to everyone equally. We don't want your gippo encampments all over our green belt so clear off you dirty bastards. I'm sure Vanessa would be happy to accommodate you in her back garden.

Bring on the bulldozers!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Im afraid these folk dont help their own plight, i mean each to their own and what they do is their business..... but whenever ive seen a local beauty spot, a public amenity car park or a lay by occupied by this "ethnic" group of people, invariably its littered with garbage, discarded used nappies and 'orrible runty dogs roaming freely.... and thats while theyre occupying it....

Then when they do eventually move on, they leave the shit and mess behind for someone else to clear up.

Ethnic group my hole..... in my book, travellers have done themselves no favours by being a burden and an eyesore wherever theyve landed.

So, they bought a plot of land and decided to build a fucking community on it..... well, its the same as Barrett housing building a scattering of houses - it needs to be approved.
Rules are rules in the 21st century, you cant just bowl up and settle wherever you fancy.... otherwise id have happily just plonked myself in the nicest bit of scenic countryside and lived happily ever after.

I read some prick journolists' tweet earlier saying if "travellers" were known by any other name, there would be uproar at this eviction..... WTF??
I bet his fuckin house isnt near the site......

If they were renowned for being quiet, clean and tidy...... there wouldnt be as much of a deal over this.

If its one rule for me and a different rule for the travellers just because they fall into a loosely catagorised 'ethnic' group.... then were having the shit kicked out of us for playing the game and living in a civil manner.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

PaulS said:


> > [heavy Irish Accent]_"But we hone the land, we hone the land!"_[/heavy Irish Accent]
> 
> 
> Yes you own the land (in a green belt area) but you bought it *without planning permission* to dump a load of caravans and build static homes on it! Why is that so difficult to understand? Now you complain that it's gone beyond a planning issue and is racial discrimination. Enter Vanessa Redgrave and a load of human rights dreamers. Any 'race' that drives around the countryside in untaxed and uninsured vehicles ripping off people with substandard work and dumping mess everywhere deserves some discrimination imo. Why do we have to make a special case for you lot? The law of the land stands and planning law applies to everyone equally. We don't want your gippo encampments all over our green belt so clear off you dirty bastards. I'm sure Vanessa would be happy to accommodate you in her back garden.
> ...


Youv`e been listening to the jeremy vine show haven`t you :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fookin' lying thieving pikeys. Leaving a trail of mess and filth behind wherever they go. You can't just turn up and build on any old bit of land, whether you own it or not. The rest of us can't, so why should they? And that's pretty much it in a nutshell, nevermind any tradition arguments. Why do these people expect to do whatever they want and have everyone else clear up the mess afterwards? They actually seem to think that councils should be helping them. Erm, they already do - cleaning up their sodding flytipping!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

There were some gypsies camping down the road last year, in proper little wooden caravans and loads of incredibly well looked after ponies. They were using solar panels, building the little caravans and their animals were, without exception, in terrific health.

They moved on after a couple of weeks - within a few days no sign of them ever having been there. No rubbish, no damage, nothing.

Now thats what being a nomadic person is all about, not the 'type' we are talking about ere.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Ahh, bless, still don't want them turning up in my village though. My last experience of gypsies was opening the front door to find a fat foul smelling blob of a woman, *** hanging out of her mouth, leaning on my car asking if I wanted any jobs done!! No thanks, do please f off and flick your *** ash somewhere else. May be that nomadic lifestyle was legitimate hundreds of years ago but it doesn't exist any more. As you say this lot are different, they're just general skivers that don't want to abide by any rules except their own. All that's left for them is ripping people off, crap tarmacing, rubbish clearance, fly tipping etc.



> Youv`e been listening to the jeremy vine show haven`t you :lol:


Yep (along with watching the news on TV, reading the papers) it was that daft bint Vanessa Redgrave 'getting behind the cause' on R2 last week that wound me up almost as much as the pikeys themselves, would never answer the question if she'd have them in her back yard. They got an injunction this afternoon to delay the eviction until Friday :roll: Wouldn't it be great, just for once, to see all these PC bullshit excuses thrown out and the bulldozers go in. Fingers crossed for Friday :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Fookin' lying thieving pikeys. Leaving a trail of mess and filth behind wherever they go. You can't just turn up and build on any old bit of land, whether you own it or not. The rest of us can't, so why should they? And that's pretty much it in a nutshell, nevermind any tradition arguments. Why do these people expect to do whatever they want and have everyone else clear up the mess afterwards? They actually seem to think that councils should be helping them. Erm, they already do - cleaning up their sodding flytipping!


Excellent 'Scooby's' back summing up the news in simple terms - Good to hear from you again.

Now where's Manphibian got to ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

WAHEYYYYYYY welcome back scooob ya rustic owld retard. (all meant in a loving warm sort of way)

its a shame that whereever you look in the countryside every available entrance not used has been blocked by dirty great boulers or concrete blocks........why? so the fucking gyppo travelling community cannot just pitchup and take over some poor fuckers property.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Scoob! Wherethefuckhaveyoubeen?? 

Do the people in Ireland (which is, after all where they're from) receive as much aggravation as we do when they decide to pitch their caravans over there? Do they even 'travel' around Ireland and cause as much trouble as they do here? :?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Theyre just as well received in Ireland as they are in the UK......
Every available entrance to a plot is blocked either by a huge trailer or boulders.

The travellers or 'knackers' are equally as lawless and disliked as they are in the UK.
Their intimidation and violent behaviour often ends in death threats to Gardai or anyone that tries to remove them or even uphold the law.
Truly a scummy group who live on benefits, proceeds of crime and ultimately at the expense of law abiding tax paying individuals.
A group not worthy of the title 'ethnic'....... just wastrels who would prefer to sponge off society in general.

They arent even technically 'travellers' because they dont piss off and keep moving around...... instead, they prefer to occupy other folks property like evil parasites, consuming everything available before diappearing to the next 'site'.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I saw 4 'travelling' females in the queue in Tesco cafe along the A127, their accent was as broad as you like and their dress code lead a lot to be desired too. They stood right out. They were ordering chips with gravy! Then also I saw a young female 'traveller' mid 20s in Sainsbury, she was chewing bubble gum and blowing bubbles as she was mouthing off all cocky and rudely in her broad irish accent and demanding in questions how much a television was to the sales assistant in Sainsbury while her mate was trying to steal it! Classy! :x

I'm sick to the back of my teeth also with them driving out towards my town I live in, knocking on my door as well as everybody elses constantly wanting to cut our hedges with their dodgy 'team' of people who work for them and equipment they have stolen from ligitimate gardeners and landscapers around here! I wouldn't mind but I live in a lovely road in a lovely town. I expect it was them who who came back and broke in to my TT and stole my personal belongings when I was very polite to them and said no thankyou when they kept knocking on my door wanting to cut my hedges. We keep the gates to our house closed now so they can't enter the property and my husband has got our cctv back up and running. These people are filthy, messy, common and distruptive.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> Theyre just as well received in Ireland as they are in the UK......
> Every available entrance to a plot is blocked either by a huge trailer or boulders.
> 
> The travellers or 'knackers' are equally as lawless and disliked as they are in the UK.
> ...


i detect a note of dislike for them in your post ant..... :lol: :lol: they are just a misunderstood race (mainly because they talk in that half irish half pikey dialect) quotes Brad pitt in Snatch......dya loike dags?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > Theyre just as well received in Ireland as they are in the UK......
> ...


I dont know what gave you that impression..... 

Anyway.... have a look at this -


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I saw 4 'travelling' females in the queue in Tesco cafe along the A127, their accent was as broad as you like and their dress code lead a lot to be desired too. They stood right out. They were ordering chips with gravy! Then also I saw a young female 'traveller' mid 20s in Sainsbury, she was chewing bubble gum and blowing bubbles as she was mouthing off all cocky and rudely in her broad irish accent and demanding in questions how much a television was to the sales assistant in Sainsbury while her mate was trying to steal it! Classy! :x
> 
> I'm sick to the back of my teeth also with them driving out towards my town I live in, knocking on my door as well as everybody elses constantly wanting to cut our hedges with their dodgy 'team' of people who work for them and equipment they have stolen from ligitimate gardeners and landscapers around here! I wouldn't mind but I live in a lovely road in a lovely town. I expect it was them who who came back and broke in to my TT and stole my personal belongings when I was very polite to them and said no thankyou when they kept knocking on my door wanting to cut my hedges. We keep the gates to our house closed now so they can't enter the property and my husband has got our cctv back up and running. These people are filthy, messy, common and distruptive.


wouldnt have got in abs if you got hubby to fix the sodding eleccy gates would they now :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > antcole said:
> ...


not bad ant........needs a heavier irish accent i think m8ee :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> wouldnt have got in abs if you got hubby to fix the sodding eleccy gates would they now :?


I think you will find gypsies will make any attempt to get in anywhere regardless of security! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > wouldnt have got in abs if you got hubby to fix the sodding eleccy gates would they now :?
> ...


ah but that is now breaking and entering and cops can act immediately.......not just trespassing and squatters rights that need to go through the courts.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> WAHEYYYYYYY welcome back scooob ya rustic owld retard. (all meant in a loving warm sort of way)
> 
> its a shame that whereever you look in the countryside every available entrance not used has been blocked by dirty great boulers or concrete blocks........why? so the fucking gyppo travelling community cannot just pitchup and take over some poor fuckers property.


WAHEYYY!! The boys are back in town! And that's the first time I've heard "retard" used towards anyone in a complimentary manner :lol:

It is a shame, as it stops genuine people just enjoying the scenery or whatever, and then leaving. Leave any gateway open and bingo your land is covered in litter and hedge-cutting pikeys. Channel 4's programme about them last night was interesting. Ironic that they repeatedly play the "culture" card and how normal working folk should respect their culture and their ancient "rights" to steal land and build a shitty trailer park without planning permission and yet in the face of that apparently for some at least their tradition and culture extends to taking a shit in the woods and leaving litter all over the place. Oh and then there was that bloke who stole £65,000 pounds from a post office and couldn't give a shit because he enjoyed spending it. Culture? Gee, sounds like something to be real proud of :lol: Oh why can't the decent working people respect their culture and "tradition"? Apparently because said culture all too often seems not to involve any being given in return. {COUGH}PLANNING LAWS{COUGH} :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scoob......apologies for the retard word sir............am glad you are back to bring harmony where it is missing


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> scoob......apologies for the retard word sir............am glad you are back to bring harmony where it is missing


Stop arse licking and get back to your pen :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

These are "settled" rather than travelers but dont want to abide by societies rules? Huh?? Make up your mind!

Either bugger off traveling (back to Ireland hopefully) or at least try to fit in with a bit of society, please.

Some were not very well but they are happy to take our free health service, I'm certain their NI and tax must be up to date then :?

One thing that did make me laugh was the comment about not using the bog to shit in as it smells and its next to the kitchen, well live in a house then.

Sad and funny programme at the same time.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Travellers..................................................................................................

Who aren't going anywhere


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gaz, the gates that some of the great unwashed protesters were chaining themselves to, were they the ones that got halfinched of your van.?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> gaz, the gates that some of the great unwashed protesters were chaining themselves to, were they the ones that got halfinched of your van.?


no gates pinched bud, cept the ones that builder didnt pay for went bust owing me 11k and they mysteriously vanished from site one sunday along with all automation kit.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

pas_55 said:


> Travellers..................................................................................................
> 
> Who aren't going anywhere


It's ironic isn't it? I guess we just don't understand their nomadic culture :roll:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

any scrap dealers on here that live down by Dale Farm? Looks like there is going to be a huge amount of scrap metal going begging after today. Do you think the irony would be lost on the thieving gypsy bastards if someone came along and cleared off with all their assorted metal from their barrier systems and got a couple of quid out of it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scrap is the highest it has been for ages now, just over £210 a ton......would be ironic if that did happen :lol:


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Wish someone would explain to them what "Traveller" means,mebbe then they would fook off back to wherever their "roots" started from.
Toothless police wont do fook all either,the ones that left Dale Farm used boltcutters on some park gates and drove in,still there and fuzz have done sod all cept munch donuts.
On the topic of police with regard to that guy charged with murder for defending his home against burglars....I mean WTF!!! has the fookin world gone mad or what.
The cherry on the fookin cake was the dead scum's relatives leaving fookin flowers outside the house,if they gave him the money spent on flowers mebbe he wouldnt have had to burgle ppl........SCUM !!!!!
Who on here wouldnt go fookin nuts on anyone who invaded their home and this scum had previous.
Sorry for rant but this particular subject sends me into perma rage.........


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Why blame the police? They can only do what the law says they can do for fucks sake.......put a new record on will ya lol.
The shit comes from up above aka camerons lot, fucking blame them


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Why blame the police? They can only do what the law says they can do for fucks sake.......put a new record on will ya lol.
> The shit comes from up above aka camerons lot, fucking blame them


Why charge the guy with murder when they havent even completed their enquiries???
3rd or 4th case in this area isnt it and the other were dropped,hope this guy's gets dropped too,deserves a fookin medal not arresting.
Oh and u can go blame blair n brown for all this shit,all their hand wringing do gooding policies are the reason this country is in the shitter.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes I agree he does deserve a medal for protecting his own, and I would have done similar without the death side. However the police have protocol to follow bud......they are actualy nice guys on the whole if you work with them and not antagonise. You sound like my nephew......pigs counts I hate em


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

not sure but i think the charging with murder may have something to do with timescales involved.

dont think you can lay the blame at the current goverments door for this, i do think the previous goverment running the show from 1997-2010 may have had a wee bit more to do with it.

notwithstanding, the governement is voted in by us, they then pass laws and the police then implement the laws passed, so we pretty much reap what we sow.

the accused guy pretty much gets my vote, you intrude into my house then all bets are off, you are going to get whatever i have to hand either across the back of your head or right up your arse. Personally think defending your property and loved ones by your skill, strength and presense of mind is one of the more noble things you can do.

and as for the acussed and his family having to go into hiding because the friends and family of the dead crook are hounding them and threating them, words fail me. How can your moral compass be so skewed to take the huff because your skanker, fun loving criminal husband/friend who went on the rob, armed and ended up getting exactly what he deserved, is beyond me.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i see the gypos got yet another reprieve


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Chubster said:


> Wish someone would explain to them what "Traveller" means,mebbe then they would fook off back to wherever their "roots" started from.
> Toothless police wont do fook all either,the ones that left Dale Farm used boltcutters on some park gates and drove in,still there and fuzz have done sod all cept munch donuts.
> On the topic of police with regard to that guy charged with murder for defending his home against burglars....I mean WTF!!! has the fookin world gone mad or what.
> The cherry on the fookin cake was the dead scum's relatives leaving fookin flowers outside the house,if they gave him the money spent on flowers mebbe he wouldnt have had to burgle ppl........SCUM !!!!!
> ...


who saw them use the bolt cutters? was anyone willing to give a witness statement and go to court ?if you check your law book you will find that trespass is not an inditable offence hence common law and police have no power

there is an offence of found on enclosed but there has to be an intent to commit a criminal offence.

oh and by the way i dont eat donuts im to busy running around going to domestics,youths causing annoyance,sudden deaths,collecting lost property,shoplifters the list goes on if you want mr chubster ill post on here what i have done during my ten hour shift with no break , do you want me to do a 7am-5pm 2pm-midnight 9pm-7am , do you want me to do it for a weekday or a weekend or maybe a bank holiday such as xmas day ?or on my rest day that has been cancelled and not for pay but for time due

as gazzer said change the record , people like you really get my back up with your opinion on what the police dont do,remember is not what we do its what we have to do when the shit hits the fan

and yes if you look at my avatar ive not always been in the police,after leaving the army i worked on the bins and then as a roofer and trust me this has got to be one of the hardest jobsi have done.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> i see the gypos got yet another reprieve


At the risk of being a boring old fart..... these aren't gypos. They're Irish Travellers.

Gypos are Romani Gypsys who are another race and it appears are pi55ed off with being grouped in with the Travellers

:wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> Chubster said:
> 
> 
> > Wish someone would explain to them what "Traveller" means,mebbe then they would fook off back to wherever their "roots" started from.
> ...


well said that man.........hat off too you all in a bloody unthankworthy job!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

scoTTy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > i see the gypos got yet another reprieve
> ...


very true scott........i stand corrected bud


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> who saw them use the bolt cutters? was anyone willing to give a witness statement and go to court ?if you check your law book you will find that trespass is not an inditable offence hence common law and police have no power


4.2.4 Powers the Police have
Powers to remove trespassers on land under CJPOA s.61. The police may direct trespassers to leave any land, if two or more people are trespassing with intent to take up residence and if reasonable steps have been taken by the landowner to ask them to leave. This is a discretionary power and any one of three further conditions must be met:

• any of the persons has caused damage to the land or property on the land;
• any of the persons has used threatening, abusive or insulting behaviour towards the occupier, a member of his family or an employee or agent of his;
• that those persons have between them six or more vehicles. It is an offence to fail to comply with a direction to leave or to return to the land within three months, punishable by up to three months imprisonment and/or a fine of up to £2,500.

CJPOA s.62 allows the police to seize and remove vehicles if a direction under s.61 has not been complied with or the trespassers have returned to that land with a vehicle within a period of three months from the date of the direction under section 61.

Apologies for the "donuts" remark,just venting at the time due to frustration with all this "ooman rites" crap that seems to be used to abuse the system and get off scot free all the time.
I realise your hands are tied in certain matters due to procedure,etc but it pisses me off that as a law abiding citizen these c**** can get legal aid,etc while my mum in a care home watches her life savings drain away on nursing fees until it reaches a certain lvl where SS will step and have all her pensions off her.
Country is absolutely fooked and it is gonna get worse..............


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ok who is the landowner then

i thought they owned it so who is going to ask them to leave

also as far as the act goes it has to be accompanied by a warrant issued by local courts

hence the delay at dale farm


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> ok who is the landowner then
> 
> i thought they owned it so who is going to ask them to leave
> 
> ...


You said the Police had no powers........


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

listen im not going to get into an argument on this in open forum

the people who remove them [we are talking here about dale farm] are court appointed baliffs

the police have no power to remove but are merely there to prevent a breach of the peace

also the police have an obligation to assist said court appointed ballifs in the execution of the warrant in as much as to prevent harm to any person

if it was that easy to shift them by ordering them to leave why has it costs millions so far and why does the high court judge keep saying they can stay

we had an eviction in one of the parks in the town i work a council official gave them notice to quit when they didnt a court order was issued but this took 5 days again we went along just in case there was trouble but played no active part

as far as the act and section you quote goes that comes under public order offences and apertains to things like illegal raves/gatherings on land , and not as in this case where people have set up and used it for the purpose of dwellings/living it is a civil matter and is enforced by local goverment officials not by the police


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Bloody arse wipes are still hanging on like klingons, after yet another reprieve. They're quite happy to string out our legal system and at the same time use the NHS, I wonder how up to date their NI contributons are :x Meanwhile the TV and radio media circus continues, to a woman presenter on R4: [heavy Irish Accent] "listen lady, listen lady, I'm a traveller and proud of it"[/heavy Irish Accent] .... just WTF have you lot got to be proud of??

They own the land, a former scrapyard, how ironic. So they can't be evicted from it, just the vans and sheds have to go, and no more living on the land. What's the basis of the delay in the court judgement at the moment, the 'legality' of the eviction ?? It just seems to be going around in circles again!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

They are definitely trying every trick in the book - - - -

An application to gain official protection status for a scaffold gateway to the UK's largest illegal travellers' site has been refused. http://uk.news.yahoo.com/travellers-her ... 17614.html


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Shifty pikey arseholes. I've corrected the article:



> An application to gain official protection status for a scaffold gateway to the UK's largest illegal travellers' site has been refused.
> 
> Heritage Minister John Penrose said he had accepted the advice of English Heritage and decided not to list the structure at Dale Farm, near Basildon, Essex, because there was no fucking heritage involved whatsoever.
> 
> He said: "Although clearly a structure which is significant for the travellers at Dale Farm, the tubular steel, wood and rubber construction holds no special architectural or historic interest and does not therefore meet the criteria for listing because it's just a pile of junk."


There. Fixed that.

Yeah that gateway's real fucking classy. Who is supporting these non-travelling travellers anyway? I bet they eat lentils. Mutter mutter mutter. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

PaulS said:


> Bloody arse wipes are still hanging on like klingons, after yet another reprieve. They're quite happy to string out our legal system and at the same time use the NHS, I wonder how up to date their NI contributons are :x


Is 1985 up to date enough?



PaulS said:


> Meanwhile the TV and radio media circus continues, to a woman presenter on R4: [heavy Irish Accent] "listen lady, listen lady, I'm a traveller and proud of it"[/heavy Irish Accent] .... just WTF have you lot got to be proud of??


That scaffolding for a start. Quality stuff. And that pile of fly-tipped hedgecuttings just off the A38 is just adorable. Oh and don't forget the trailer trash non-mobile mobile home of a non-permanent permanent structure that doesn't seem to be travelling very far.



PaulS said:


> They own the land, a former scrapyard, how ironic. So they can't be evicted from it, just the vans and sheds have to go, and no more living on the land. What's the basis of the delay in the court judgement at the moment, the 'legality' of the eviction ?? It just seems to be going around in circles again!


Legality of eviction as most people see it: 
1) Land doesn't have permission for accommodation.
2) = no accommodation allowed. 
3) That's how it works for the rest of the population.
4) So get those shitty bungalows off the land. Case closed.

If I was running that council I'd arrange compulsory purchase of the land from underneath them just so the next time some Irish pikey comes up and says "but we hone the laaand" that argument falls flat on its arse.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: classic scoob


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: classic scoob


+1 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The arse wipes are finally being evicted!

Bailiffs entered the site from the rear whilst the arse wipes were reinforcing the scaffolding at the front :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ha! The classic pincer movement. It works every time. I still think an airstrike would be been quicker, easier, and probably cheaper. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Ha! The classic pincer movement. It works every time. I still think an airstrike would be been quicker, easier, and probably cheaper. :lol:


with the waste dog poo as in an earlier topic? yesssssssss gypo shit on for a change LOL

latest from sky news........this has cost 18mill yes million in legal fee's so far and according to an expert would be cheaper to give each of them 100k free each!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

We were treated to a real gippo special last night on the TV. First the dale farm evictions, and then an investigation at who's behind the thousands of child beggars on London's streets. They're Romanian Gipsies dressed up as Muslims who train their children to beg just as soon as they can walk. It's an 'industry' run by the 'top' Gipsy families in Romania who live in gaudy houses directly funded by this begging. They travel to and from the UK from Romania in expensive UK registered cars paid for by the begging. The situation is not helped by the UK's generous benefits system and lax checks. You've got to feel sorry for the Children who don't know any better, the Godfathers and Mothers of these families are real leeching scum who've done nothing but begging for the last 2000 years. Why do we put up with these useless bastards? Those useless Irish travellers can f off back to Ireland and the leeching Roma scum gippos can f off back to India or wherever they came from via Romania. "It's a long walk home and it's that way"


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You have to wonder what kind of scum trains their child to beg :roll:

Equally I couldn't help noticing the "Irish" "traveller" from Dale Farm that the news had clips of who was ranting about how there are women and children still on the site shortly after throwing some plastic child's equipment on the burning barricade. :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> You have to wonder what kind of scum trains their child to beg :roll:


Did you see Panorama last night about the Roma? Fuck me they have mansions back home - pretty tasteless mansions it has to be said but jesus fucking Christ they're financed by benefits and begging over here... :twisted:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I didn't see it, but I can safely presume that if you tried something like that you'd get collared pretty quickly


----------

